# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  hỏi về đặt IP tĩnh??

## tonyteo

tình hình là rày: máy của chú nếu để ip động thì connect ok.nhưng khi chú đặt static thì lại ko vào mạng được !đảm bảo đặt đúng mà!khó hỉu ghê? mong giúp đỡ. một cái nũa là muốn dổi default getway từ lớp này sang lớp # có đc ko nhỉ?(vd: từ lớp c(192.168.1.1) sang a(10....) chẳng hạn)..thanks

----------


## huong2211hd

trước tiên phải xem địa chỉ ip động thuộc lớp nào, rồi đặt ip tĩnh theo lớp đó, ko thể chuyển defaut getway được, vì nhà cung cấp chỉ cấp cho 1 lớp thôi, chú thử làm xem ^_^

----------


## inhongdang

tùy theo hình thức thuê bao mà nhà cung cấp dịch vụ internet (isp) mới cấp địa chỉ ip tĩnh thôi chú

----------


## duykhoa

thank 2 bác.nhưng các máy khác trong mạng vẫn set ip tĩnh được nà.thế mới khổ...còn vấn đề đặt ip như thế nào cho đúng thì chú hiểu khá rõ mà.(note là user có quyền admin)

----------


## tranglee899

cấu hình ip tĩnh & ip động trên 1 card mạng :
---------------------------
thông thường bạn chỉ có thể đặt cấu hình hoặc ip tĩnh hoặc ip động cho 1 card mạng .
nhưng bạn cũng có thể cấu hình cả ip tĩnh và ip động trên cùng 1 card mạng .
điều này giúp bạn sẽ không gặp khó khăn khi phải làm việc tại nhiều địa điểm khác nhau !
-----------------------------

có 2 bước : 
- cấu hình ip sử dụng dhcp
- thêm điạ chỉ ip tĩnh vào card mạng đã cấu hình dhcp
---------------------------------------------------------
*1- cấu hình ip sử dụng dhcp :* ( cái này thường thì khi cài đặt windows nó đã đặt cấu hình sẳn rồi )

- vào : my networks places /click phải chọn : properties
- click phải vào tên mạng bạn cần cấu hình ip dhcp / chọn properties / genneral / kéo xuống chọn : internet protocol (tcp/ip) / chọn properties
- chọn " obtain an ip address automatically / ok 
kết thúc việc cấu hình ip động 
------------------------------------
kiểm tra lại địa chỉ card mạng :
- vào : start / run 
- gõ lệnh : cmd / enter
- sau đó gõ lệnh : ipconfig / all 
- nhấn : enter 

bạn có thể thấy nic ( network interface controller ) đã được gán địa chỉ ip động .
ví dụ : 192.168.1.101 / 255.255.255.0

*2 - thêm ip tĩnh vào nic đã cấu hình dhcp :
*
sau khi đã cấu hình ip động 
- vào : start / run 
- gõ lệnh : regedit 
- tìm theo đường dẫn sau : 
hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\servic es\tcpip\parameters\interface

đây là đường dẫn đến nic trên máy bạn, bạn hãy chọn loại card dự định thêm địa chỉ ip tĩnh ( nếu máy bạn có nhiều card mạng )

- thay đổi : ip address và subnetmask bằng cách : 
- click đôi vào : ip address / gõ thêm điạ chỉ ip tĩnh ở phía trên 
( bên dưới dòng 0.0.0.0 ) / nhấn ok
ví dụ : 192.168.1.50

- tương tự : tìm đến dòng subnetmask 
- gõ : 255.255.255.0 dưới dòng 0.0.0.0 / ok 

- sau khi đã thay đổi xong . thoát registry editor 
- restart lại máy .
--------------------------------------------
khi windows đã khởi động lại xong :
- vào : start / run
- gõ lệnh : cmd / enter
- gõ tiếp : ipconfig / all 

sẽ có 2 địa chỉ ip được xác lập trên cùng một nic : gồm 1 tĩnh và 1 động .

sau khi đã thêm ip tĩnh vào , khi vào mạng, máy bạn sẽ đợi trên mạng nếu có một dhcp server cung cấp ip thì nó sẽ nhận ip do dhcp server đó cung cấp.
- trong trường hợp không có dhcp server nào ,windows sẽ chuyển sang sử dụng ip tĩnh mà bạn đã thêm vào

----------


## phiphi91

toàn những cao thủ chỉ dẫn vậy mà bạn chưa tìm được cách à. mình góp thêm tý cho bạn tham khảo nhé.
nguyên nhân:
1. do ip tĩnh mà bạn muốn đặt cho máy của bạn đã được dhcp cấp cho 1 thiết bị nào đó rùi, khi bạn tạo ip tĩnh sẽ báo lỗi trùng ip, trường hợp ko báo lỗi vẫn sảy ra nhưng rất ít. giải pháp: bạn nên tắt tất cả các máy khác cùng tham gia hệ thống mạng với máy của bạn định đặt ip, cần thiết thì tắt luôn moderm đi, sau đó bật moderm, bật lại máy của bạn, đặt ip tĩnh và kiểm tra kết quả.
2. ip bạn đặt ko cùng lớp mạng hoặc sai 1 chi tiết nào đó, cần kiểm tra lại. giải pháp: bạn để lại ip động cho máy, kết nối ok đi, sau đó vô dos bằng lệnh cmd trên run. gõ ipconfig/all xem ip mà dhcp cấp cho máy mình như thế nào, đặt ip tĩnh tương tự như vậy

chúc bạn thành công, nhớ thank nếu bài viết có ích nhé

----------


## kevinsorbo

các bạn cho mình hỏi nếu win 7 thì làm thế nào?

----------


## lrocre

xem ra cứ để dynamic cho nó xong phim các bác ah. heyah.anyway, thank so much

----------

